# tear shapes



## servantofthestorm (Feb 22, 2010)

hi guys. just wondering how people make these tear shapes objects? im thinking they turn a bigger piece and then cut a point, but how do they then get a nice smooth finish, and the flares edges in the straight part? hopefully you undertsand my question 

you can see a picture of what i mean at heartonsleevejewelry . com


thankyou


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

That hurts just looking at the web page!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't have a clue how they do that but like Paul that really, really hurts just looking at some of those.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

BernieW said:


> I don't have a clue how they do that but like Paul that really, really hurts just looking at some of those.


Bernie:

Did you notice the oil combination recommended for maintenance of the jewellery? "a blend of grapeseed and jojoba oil. Vitamin-E oil can be used as well."

Comments?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Wouldn't it be a similar process to making the pendants?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Could be Deb. Not sure. 

Ron I wouldn't use it on mine for sure. I am sure it would go rancid.


----------



## MarcoBernardini (Jan 26, 2010)

BernieW said:


> I am sure it would go rancid.


Before the oil goes rancid these things will be "out of fashion" :laugh:
Probably next trend will be to carve the beloved one name directly on bones, or something similar (useful for who fall in love for a radiologist).
For those hurting things I guess they use a wood with a very fine grain, and smooth it with #400 - or more - abrasive paper.
Of course "real" stoic men (and women) will accept with joy some splinters in the ears: smooth wood is for sissies :lol:


----------



## servantofthestorm (Feb 22, 2010)

well.. it was nice to see a lot of people commenting, and not one attempting to help....

how can it hurt looking at these? the point is to stretch slowly and it doesnt cause pain. unlikely to go out of fashion any time soon..its been going on for over 3000 years mate.

i simply asked a question on making tear drop shaped wood. not to be mocked for my beliefs and spirituality.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

servantofthestorm said:


> well.. it was nice to see a lot of people commenting, and not one attempting to help....
> 
> how can it hurt looking at these? the point is to stretch slowly and it doesnt cause pain. unlikely to go out of fashion any time soon..its been going on for over 3000 years mate.
> 
> i simply asked a question on making tear drop shaped wood. not to be mocked for my beliefs and spirituality.


Joshua:

Noone is mocking you, especially your beliefs and spirituality. We're commenting on how _we_ would find ear plugs painful. 

As for your tear shape, it can be done several ways. 

First method: take a long stick shape the whole thing so it takes on the tear shape throughout its' length and cut off pieces the thickness you need.

Second method: is to slice off blanks and use a template with a starting pin and bearing bit to shape each blank. 

Either way, you will still have lots of hand work, no matter how you decide to proceed. 

We've been trying to figure out what finish should be applied. One of the other members makes jewelery too.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Joshua,

What post here is mocking you? No one is mocking you in any way shape or form on your beliefs or spirituality. All I was saying was in "my" post was in my opinion on my body it looks like something like that would hurt and something I would not do. I didn't or did anyone else in my opinion say anything about your beliefs. 

Ron gave you several idea's of how it could be done. After thinking about it you could make them with a scroll saw, a bandsaw, or even I think after some thought you could turn them. I agree with Ron that you could do it with a router setup. Ron is probably right that there will probably be a lot of hand work involved.


----------



## servantofthestorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions this time 

I just felt a bit mocked by "Before the oil goes rancid these things will be "out of fashion" 
Probably next trend will be to carve the beloved one name directly on bones, or something similar (useful for who fall in love for a radiologist)."

Nevermind. People dont understand, and thats fine, doesnt bother me. Be good if i could get some technical advice though 

I was thinking of Turning a circle shape, and then cutting off two sides to make a point at the top. From there just alot of sanding a suppose. Any idea how i could get, not the face, but the bits that will be round or been cut flat, to have a lip on either edge where the face and back meet it?

Thanks guys!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Joshua:



> I just felt a bit mocked by "Before the oil goes rancid these things will be "out of fashion"
> Probably next trend will be to carve the beloved one name directly on bones, or something similar (useful for who fall in love for a radiologist)."


Oops. You better believe that oil goes rancid. The higher the humidity and the warmer the environment the faster the oil goes rancid. That's why some oils have to be stored in refrigerators and others don't. Peanut oil is quite stable but very toxic to some people and all you have to do is have it in proximity to someone with an allergy and you're in big trouble. On the other hand linseed oil is very stable and long wearing but can be toxic to most everyone. 

Now, as for the carving on bones bit, we do tattooing don't we? So figure someone will figure out a way to make money tattooing on bones.



> Nevermind. People dont understand, and thats fine, doesnt bother me. Be good if i could get some technical advice though


Nope, that doesn't work here. We're not all politicians or diplomats. We're just ordinary Joes trying to get by just like you. Many of us are old enough to be, at least, your father, maybe your grandfather. You are faced with the "generation gap" and watch out, it will happen between you and your children. Just remember this conversation in a few years when your kids are in their teens and twenties. Believe me, this group has gone the gamut. 

You cannot expect us to believe as you do, after all we believe in freedom of religion but that freedom also says we can believe as we want without having to endure others beliefs, as long as my beliefs don't interfere with yours. 

If you want to recreate body decorations from centuries past and you have a market for it, go for it. Just don't expect us old codgers to be your first customers. We've been there, done that, got the "T" shirt, wore it out and turned away a new one. After all, we're the first real practitioners of "the generation gap."



> I was thinking of Turning a circle shape, and then cutting off two sides to make a point at the top.


Ok, that's doable. But you'll find reducing the sides into a point will be a problem. If you use anything but a bandsaw, you cannot support your workpieces and keep control. Even using a hand plane will provide uneven results.

I would suggest you use a template for the heart shape. Use a long straight bit. Clamp your workpiece somehow, clamp the template over it and use the bit to carve out as long a piece as you can. Slice off individual pieces with the bandsaw and mold the edge of each one with this bit...

Woodline USA - Full Bead Assembly, 1 1/8" Diameter, 3/16" Bead Radius, 1/2" Cutting Length, 1/2" Shank

Then, start sanding and polishing. I would also suggest that you explore the difference between sanding and cabinet scrapers. You can get a different "look" with a cabinet scraper.

Miniature Scrapers - Lee Valley Tools



> From there just alot of sanding a suppose. Any idea how i could get, not the face, but the bits that will be round or been cut flat, to have a lip on either edge where the face and back meet it?


If possible do both the front and back as one piece. Glues can be toxic and are to be used very sparingly. Especially in environments like the disks in your pictures. Your problem is not 99% of your customers, it is the 1% that has an open wound, gets infected and blames you, not themselves. 

That's pretty much the best I can do but if you still have questions, ask away and we'll see what we can do.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

First off, I would not even consider a lathe as an option to do this. You probably could use a lathe, but I think the method I'm about to explain would be easier.

First, start with a suitably sized rectangular length of wood.

Using a suitably sized round over bit in the router table, first round over 1 side, then the other. Leave 20-30cm of stock rectangular so you can still have a flat square surface to run on the table and fence.

Once that is done, cut the 'straight' angled edges using the table saw or band saw. You could then round the top with a round over bit also.
Then use a sanding machine to make it the final shape you're after.
Once the whole length is the shape you want, slice off the individual peices in the size you want.
The picture might make it clearer.

The 'lip' that you mention could be made by simply using a small drum sander perhaps to create that slightly concave edge surface.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

This makes me recall the old days of Lapidary work, I didn't try wood in the tumbling machine but I think it would do the same job well.
Polish and round over the sharp edges..

Bernie's Lapidary Supply Company


======

=====

=====


----------



## servantofthestorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, ill try these ideas out and see how i go! Ill let you know.

Quick question..you say linseed oil is good, but toxic, i know of a turner who has been making jewelery like mine for years, and sold to hundreds of people, and he uses a mixture of wax and linseed oil. never had a complaint from anyone about it. ???

I use jojoba oil, before a beeswax coat, would jojoba oil be suitable? i know almost every plug jewelry makers use it also.

Thanks again!!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

servantofthestorm said:


> Thanks guys, ill try these ideas out and see how i go! Ill let you know.
> 
> Quick question..you say linseed oil is good, but toxic, i know of a turner who has been making jewelery like mine for years, and sold to hundreds of people, and he uses a mixture of wax and linseed oil. never had a complaint from anyone about it. ???
> 
> ...


Hi Joshua:

As I said before, it's not the 99%, it's the 1%. Perhaps your friend hasn't hit that 1% yet.

If you want to know about oils and their suitability, I would suggest that you contact Aromatherapists or people who know and use essential oils, i.e. soap makers, candle makers etc. Soap makers specifically are constantly dealing with toxicity of essential oils. Something beneficial in small quantities are toxic in large quantities. Here's a starting point: Jojoba oil - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia .

Also read Linseed oil - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia . Toward the bottom under "nutritional supplement" you will note the difficulty in storing food-grade flaxseed oil and the effects of it going rancid.


----------



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

Tear shape solution ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IW7lG_z2q1U
500 wood bowls: bold & original ... - Google Ksi±¿ki
Page 13 its solid wood ?


----------

